# Started on the Grizz



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

Well I finally started on the Grizzly. Its got a Wisco HC .040 so its a 674. I got the rear winch mount done and mounted. Can't believe this dude cleared 29.5 Terms with no lift.


----------



## Shrek (Oct 4, 2011)

Lookin good


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?0s4kpw


----------



## primetime1267 (Aug 31, 2009)

Nice man, I did the big bore kit in my old grizzly. It really wakes them up, look around for a mudbuster cam, u will like it.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

Its got a Mudbuster in it now forgot about that.


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

Does anyone make a nice bumper for the 660's? I've found alot of nice bumpers for the 700's but nothing for the 660's.


----------



## primetime1267 (Aug 31, 2009)

Check out the bumper that Warn makes. I'll look for a pic of mine for ya.
Here ya go J.
























Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

Yea I saw those I just don't like the boxy look I might try to make a Moose HD for a 700 work.


----------



## primetime1267 (Aug 31, 2009)

They are very meaty and do weigh a bit. Not like some of the other cheapy bumpers out there. The moose I have no experience with, maybe someone will chime in.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

Rear winch setup


----------



## primetime1267 (Aug 31, 2009)

I really like those terms, I bet they ride pretty smooth, huh?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

They ride awesome hell smoother than the factories did.


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Not to get off topic here, cause I am really liking the build so far, but are those Terms as worn out as they look to be in the pic above or is it just the camera angle?


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

they look worn down pretty good my rears are warring bad too but the fronts look almost new 

Sent from my C771


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

They're probably 60-70% they got some wear on them.


----------

